

Allow H1B approved cases to be stamped in US - kundiis
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-h1b-approved-cases-get-visa-stamped-us/LWhMc03b

======
edouard1234567
Agreed it's a pain and it should be fixed. It's worth pointing out that the
H1B application process grants the right to work in US while the visa stamping
grants the right to enter. Getting a visa is mainly based on a security
assessment. They want to make sure you will follow the law (including leave
the US when your visa expires) and that you're not a threat of any kind, my
guess is that the local consulate/embassy is better equipped to make this
assessment.

------
merinid
Have you ever taken a look at H1B Visa salary data from the Department of
Labor? It's pretty fascinating. On average in 2012, Facebook paid its H1B
employees $116,203.23 whereas Google paid $124,436.59. Raw data:
<http://www.foreignlaborcert.doleta.gov/quarterlydata.cfm>

